# Engine/Tranny Identification Help please



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

In my '65 GTO the previous owner had dumped in an older V8 with tranny that I'm having trouble identifying. He thought it might be a 400ci from a early '70s Firebird or such but I can't confirm or deny that. I can see some casting numbers on the block, but they are really hard to read and I'm not sure the numbers make much sense. I think the block stamp on the back top of the block, passenger side, is 380050 but it could be 380058 or 380055. The tranny has a stamp of 8640841 but I can't seem to find a reference to that kind of number.

If a picture is worth a 1000 words, here you go:









Any ideas or pointers on what this might be would be appreciated. I am not planning on using this combination, just would like to know what it is. Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a good site from year one with the codes, Good luck,

Pontiac Engine Codes


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

what heads are on the engine? the trans looks like a turbo 350


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link on year one, I think that is exactly what I need.

Not sure on the heads, will have to check this weekend.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

auburnconsulting said:


> what heads are on the engine? the trans looks like a turbo 350


:agree

It may be a late 70's 301 for a firebird, they used the turbo 350. Is the oil filter horizontal (firebird 301) or vertical (350 and 400)?


----------

